# Will sound Blaster Audigy work in Room EQ Wizard?



## bobmills (Apr 7, 2007)

:help: Want to set up Room EQ Wizard and have sound blaster audigy 2 ZS and would like to know if it will work?


----------



## Jerm357 (May 23, 2006)

It has worked fine for me. Heres the response of the soundcard.


----------

